# My 2 shorts-movies with classical music !



## GrouchyMusic

Hi everybody ! 
I'm Grouchy, from France.
I'm student in cinema, and obviously i'm fond of movies and classical music !
I recently made 2 shorts-movie with musics from famous composers.
A new movie is coming soon, we prepare the shooting now 

I've not made subtitles for these videos, so I think that some of you wouldn't understand 
because it's in French, but there are no a lot of dialogues ...
Here are my 2 videos ( with very very very longs titles ) :

1 : Money is Servant and Master : music from *Shostakovich* and *Haendel* !






2 : Visitor hates visitors, and the visited hates them both : music from *Prokofiev* and *Schnittke* !






Don't forget to say what you think about these movies !
Thanks you for watching :tiphat:
and sorry for my average english !


----------

